# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Последний просмотренный фильм

## Serj_2k

ну, тут ясно. что просмотрел(а) и краткие впечатления

----------


## Sanych

Ну я благодаря ФТП посмотрел "Обитаемый остров" обе части, "Тарас Бульба" был последний. "АдмиралЪ" начал только смотрел. Бульба честно скажу не очень зацепило. Хотя отдельные моменты есть. И подозреваю я, что не хватает кинотеатра. Фильмы заточены по просмотр именно на большом экране. А Остров второй вообще экранка была, но правда в полне достойная.

----------


## Serj_2k

посмотрел нейкую камедию *Kanikuly_s_chirlidershami_2009_Scr.аvi*. что-то типа молодёжного кинца. один раз для просмотра рекомендую, особенно пацанам ))

... без BMW не обошлось ))

----------


## MOHAPX

Только что посмотрел "*Вавилон нашей эры*". Фильмец поучительны, философски, захватывающи, жестковатый, но в тоже время и справедливый. Но понравился мне неочень - слишком мало глобализма видите ли. Моя аценка - 7.

----------


## Serj_2k

этот фильм неоднозначный. он может заставить ненадолго задумацца о чём либа о большом ... ведь там показаны несколько историй, которые происходили одновременно, но с  разными людьми. кино нудное, это да, но оно и со смыслом

----------


## Vanya

"Непрощённый" - оч хороший муви, вестерн
РЕЖИССЕР: Клинт Иствуд
В РОЛЯХ:
Клинт Иствуд, Джин Хэкмен, Морган Фриман
НАЧАЛО ПРОКАТА: 1992

----------


## Serj_2k

*нерождённый* так се ужастичек. если нема чего смотреть, то глянуть можно

----------


## Serj_2k

*терминатор 4* - пленное кинцо. а если учесть, што ещё будет и пятая ... ужос на! до этого самой фуфловой была трэтяя часть.

к просмотру рекомендую 1 и 2 части ))

----------


## MOHAPX

*Ларго Винч* - то что хотел, то и получил. Заряд, драйв, бобрьбу, логичный финал, необычная завязка и развязка. Вообщем фильм оцениваю на 9 баллов.

----------


## Serj_2k

за *Ларго Винч*+1, норм кино

тока што досмотрел *Ангелы и Демоны*. смахивает на Сокровище нации. кино про науку и религию. тож с лихо завязкой/развязкой. много но, но и не без них же... 

к просмотру рекомендую

----------


## MOHAPX

Только что посмотрел *Гангстера* - так как фильм основан на реальных событиях, вызвал сильны интерес и он действительно оказался классным 2 часа 44 минуты были проведены не зря, однако фильм на компе оставлять не буду потому что на тему торговли наркотой и борьбы с этим смотреть не хочецца. Сам фильм оцениваю в 8 баллов.

----------


## Serj_2k

*Киллер*, какая-то мудотень. Рурка закамуфлировали по полной, но нудно...

----------


## Stych

*Люди Х Начало Росомаха* Интересное кино. Спецэффекты, все дела. Конечно есть несколько провальных моментов, но они сглаживаются. Рекомендую для просмотра. Оценка по системе IMDB: 6.80 (41 916)

----------


## Marusja

а мы на работе смотрели Росомаху в той самой первой свежеукраденьой версии(около полутора месяцев назад), где спецэфекты еще не доведены до ума...прикольно было посмотреть так фильм, за то видно как на самом деле кино снимают

----------


## MOHAPX

*"Герой супермаркета"*. Фильм вроде бы и не такой смешной, но я ржал как конь. Поэтому ему 8-чка.

----------


## Akasey

что я посмотрел последнее так это краем глаза сериал *"Универ"*, ну и муть...

----------


## Serj_2k

*Война братьев* про вторую мировую. бюджет у фильма скромный, это заметно. ну и .... кино про войну, короче.

----------


## Nietzsches

посмотрел ролик с проарены-об абортах... зачем смотрел? вроде не впечатлительный..ну такое блин...((

----------


## Serj_2k

повторно глянул *Форсаж 4*, тока в норм качестве и с дублированным переводом. вначале, некоторые спецэфекты выглядят ужасающе убого. чего-то всёж не хватило кину.
... эх, первая и вторая части рулят)) а пятой, думаю, не будет

зы без бэхи не обошлось... ))

----------


## MOHAPX

> повторно глянул *Форсаж 4*, тока в норм качестве и с дублированным переводом. вначале, некоторые спецэфекты выглядят ужасающе убого. чего-то всёж не хватило кину.
> ... эх, первая и вторая части рулят)) а пятой, думаю, не будет
> 
> зы без бэхи не обошлось... ))


не знаю, не сказал бы что это убогое кино, из всех частей эта была самой драйвовой, а особенно в конце в подземелье. Эх, ждал ты наверное чего-то сверхъестественного, а получил манку, поэтому и разочарован...

----------


## MOHAPX

*Оранжевая любовь* - кино на любителя. Мутное, страшное, никакого тебе юмора, никакого разнообразия, малый актерский состав, вообщем не понравилось. Хорошо что 68 минут только идет, ато бы не выдержал эту муть больше смотреть...
5 баллов.

----------


## Marusja

Нация фаст-фуда - в большей степени противно было, после таких фильмов задумываешься, а может стать вегитарианкой...

----------


## MOHAPX

*Ванька грозный* - камедия чтобы снять усталость, в принципе понравилась, смеху не было, но и не сумовал походу просмотра. Короче крэпкая сэмка.

----------


## Akasey

*Как потерять друзей и заставить их тебя ненавидеть*, хорошее кино, мне понравилось

----------


## Akasey

мульт *Битва за планету Тера* , нормально так. нынче фантастические мульты не уступают кинофантастике

----------


## Jemal

Только что посмотрел *Класс* . Фильм стоит посмотреть каждому. Это один из немногих фильмов, в котором остро воспринимаешь сюжет. Это не голливудская сказка, где уже через 2-3 мин после начала просмотра знаешь чем закончится,  это реальная жизнь. Ни на секунду невозможно отвлечься, вслушиваешься в каждую фразу, в каждое слово...
К просмотру обязателен !!!

----------


## Akasey

*Ночь в музее 2*

----------


## Pasha_49

Сейчас посмотрел *Пиджак* и *эксперемент 2*. Первый очень понравился, а второй, средне. не похож на первуя часть.

----------


## Vanya

начал смотреть "Шопоголик". 1-е фпечатление - бред..

----------


## BiZ111

Трансформеры: Месть Падших


отлично

----------


## Banderlogen

За эти пару дней совершил рывок и посмотрел аж 3 фильма. Больше, вероятно, чем за весь прошедший год.
Мушкетеров с Боярским 3 серии глянул, посмеялся 
Граф Монтекристо. Книгу не читал, фильм понравился.
Терминал. Фильм Спилберга вроде. Там мужик застревает в аэропорту Нью-Йорка из-за того, что в его стране восстание и США не признает его родину. Поэтому и визу не дает. И вот как он там живет сколько-то там месяцев. Этот фильм мне тоже понравился.

----------


## MOHAPX

> За эти пару дней совершил рывок и посмотрел аж 3 фильма. Больше, вероятно, чем за весь прошедший год.
> Мушкетеров с Боярским 3 серии глянул, посмеялся 
> Граф Монтекристо. Книгу не читал, фильм понравился.
> Терминал. Фильм Спилберга вроде. Там мужик застревает в аэропорту Нью-Йорка из-за того, что в его стране восстание и США не признает его родину. Поэтому и визу не дает. И вот как он там живет сколько-то там месяцев. Этот фильм мне тоже понравился.


терминал, респектный фильм. Можно сказать одна из лучший ролей Хэнкса. Кстати я его тоже недавно смотрел, в 3-й раз, честно очень понравился

----------


## Serj_2k

*Элегия*. так сказать, кино не для всех ...

----------


## Asteriks

Муть какую-то закачала и смотрела. Хех! Называется "Убийцы вампирш-лесбиянок".

----------


## Jemal

> Муть какую-то закачала и смотрела. Хех! Называется "Убийцы вампирш-лесбиянок".


Я еще по названию и обложке понял, что фигня какае-то

----------


## Serj_2k

> Муть какую-то закачала и смотрела. Хех! Называется "Убийцы вампирш-лесбиянок".


это пародия на пародию ..... я уже где-то писал про это "кино"

----------


## Akasey

Смотре как и Серж *Ангелы и Демоны*, приконо, мне понравилось. Не ожидал такой концовки.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Терминал. Фильм Спилберга вроде.


Это отличный фильм о человеческих отношениях.Сам смотрел с удовольствием.
Посмотрел вчера "Царство Небесное " с Орландо Блумом, в третий... или в пятый(?) раз.
"- Что для тебя Ерусалим?
 -Ничто...и весь мир!"
"На Востоке между влюблёнными только свет..."

----------


## Jemal

"Терминал" - хороший фильм. Смотрел давно, забыл даже про такой, спасибо, что напомнили.

----------


## Akasey

*Война* со Стетхемом

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Не то чтоб очень интересный, но правдивый взгляд на прошлое и настоящее.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ночь в музее 2- Лизе моей понравилось...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## InatashaI

Знамение - отпадный фильм

----------


## vova230

"Офицеры" Но не советскую версию, а новый, продолжение как бы. До сих пор под впечатлением.

----------


## Akasey

13 район. Ультиматум

нормальный, но посерьёзнее чем первая часть

----------


## MOHAPX

*Жизнь других.* Суперское немецкое кино. В нём вы не увидите ни драк, ни погонь, нинкаких вам экшенов. Зато увидите немецкий дух, расчетливость, особенности политики. Много интересного, а главное что не напрягает. Трудно будет сразу воспринять этот фильм, но минут через 30 вы поймете ради чего надо смотреть такие картины.

----------


## Serj_2k

посмотрел *Дитя человеческое*

мир стал похож на одно сплошное говно. эффекты взрывов и т.д. на высоте, в остальном всё скучно и нудно.

ЗЫ  фильм с идеей, но человечество пока не погрязнет в .... не поймёт

----------


## Akasey

Монстры против пришельцев.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Советую посмотреть сериал "УНИВЕР". У кого идёт канал ТНТ, знают,о чём я говорю. А у кого не идёт, советую купить диск с этим сериалом и глянуть. Также, я видел, есть темка на форуме "ТВ по гостевому",можно там поискать ТНТ. А посмотреть там есть что, это:  Comedy Woman, Комеди Клаб, Наша Russia, Ночные игры, фильмы часто хорошие показывают. По поводу "УНИВЕРа": Счастливы вместе и Няня и рядом не валялись(кстати, "Моя прекр. няня" после замужества такое г..)

----------


## Akasey

Храброе сердце

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Храброе сердце


О! это один из моих любимых фильмов.

----------


## BiZ111

Terminator: Salvation

----------


## Serj_2k

*не званная*
типа ужастик, типа психологический, типа хз .... развязка типа неожиданная ....

----------


## BiZ111

9-ый                      раён

----------


## Akasey

."Геймер".

----------


## BiZ111

> *нерождённый* так се ужастичек. если нема чего смотреть, то глянуть можно


хочу её ущипнуть за...ну ты понял 

посмотрел "Джек" :р

----------


## Serj_2k

понял-понял ... от чего ж ... 

так, посмотрел: полуночный экспресс, хостел, знакомьтесь Дэйв, полтора рыцаря и ещё каких-то пару фильмов. всё - ничего особенного.

остался ещё какой-то туннель смерти

----------


## VirDignus

вчера посмотрел "Шопоголика"

----------


## Marusja

"Каникулы строгого режима"- нормально....один раз глянуть можно

----------


## Akasey

сегодня посмотрел мультик "*9*", показался совсем не детским...

----------


## BiZ111

фильм                  Сумерки

----------


## Akasey

*Каникулы строгого режима* - БРЕД

----------


## BiZ111

А я в честь сегодняшнего дня рождения Герберта Уэллса решил посмотреть "Войну Миров" Стивена Спилберга  Решил то давно, а скачал вот сегодня.

----------


## Akasey

*Властелин Колец. Братство кольца*

----------


## Akasey

Знамение - прикольная катастрофа, вообще нравятся фильмы с Николосом Кейджем

----------


## BiZ111

12           rounds

----------


## Asteriks

Посмотрела "Оторву" (Wild Child") Ничего так, смотреть можно.

----------


## Akasey

Трансформеры 2. Месть падших.

----------


## Asteriks

Любовь.ру. Есть смысл.

----------


## Akasey

*Властелин колец. Две башни.*

----------


## Адмирал

посмотрел  - АВАТАР - сегодня в кинотеатре
фильм аболденный, куча спецэфектов, красочных пейзажей - чего только стоит дерево жизни - множество маштабных сцен а сюжет в паре с музыкальным сопровождением берёт за душу
в конце так и хочется побыть на месте героев на планете ПАНДОРА....

----------


## Vanya

на игре...ну,большего я и не ждал. как всегда куча ненужных спецэффектов, которые ну никак не компенсируют отсутствие сюжета
=
поворот не туда 3. как говорится - дёшево и сердито. фильм мог бы хороший получится...но не получился =)
=
симона с аль пачино в гл. роли...довольно неплохо, что-то в стиле с.кинга

----------


## Asteriks

Ссылку найдите в архиве чата и скачайте Аватар с бесплатного ftp. Архив за вчера, часов этак в 22-30.

Посмотрела "Дети-шпионы" с Антонио Бандеросом, неплохо.

----------


## Vanya

Чёрная Молния. Сказали что норм муви... Не знаю какой он там нормальный, по мне так абы что, почти что копия человека-паука, тот тоже так полфильма носился по городу как угорелый и спасал людям жизни (после смерти дедушки), здесь же герой так же носится и спасает людям жизни (но уже после смерти отца)...

----------


## BiZ111

Не дедушки, а дяди. И не сравнивай это русское говно с легендарным Человеком-Пауком, он был первым. 
*Номинации Оскар 2003*: Лучший звук, Лучшие визуальные эффекты
*Премия канала "MTV" 2003*: Лучший поцелуй, Лучшая женская роль
Номинации: *Премия канала "MTV" 2003*: Лучший злодей, Лучший фильм, Лучшая мужская роль
Номинации: *Британская академия* Лучшие визуальные эффекты

А "Чёрная Молния" - ширпотребная бульварная пресса

*Посмотрел сегодня "Невыносимая жестокость"   Комедия*

----------


## Akasey

> *Чёрная Молния*..... копия человека-паука


 только что посмотрел, это точно. 

*Аватар*, вот это зашибись, мне понравилось, хорошее *ЗРЕЛИЩНОЕ* кино.

*Воображариум доктора Парнаса* - меня хватило минут на 10-15, бред.

----------


## Vanya

> Воображариум доктора Парнаса


а я вот досмотрел)) тож не фпечатлил он меня..

аватар может и красиво сделан, но не покатил чёт..

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Звезда* 
Россия (2002)
Жанр: Боевик/Драма
Режиссер: Николай Лебедев
Актеры: Игорь Петренко, Артем Семакин, Алексей Панин, Алексей Кравченко, Анатолий Гушчин, Амаду Мамадаков, Юрий Лагуда, Екатерина Вуличенко, Андрей Егоров, Сергей Миллер
Производство: Мосфильм
Длительность: 97 минут
Лето 1944 года, Красная Армия ведет бои на подступах к западной границе СССР. В тыл врага отправляется группа разведчиков. Их позывные - «Звезда». Они должны выполнить задание, от которого зависит судьба фронта. 
И они выполняют его, но цена этого задания оказывается слишком дорогой. Полный напряжения и драматизма фильм.

----------


## Akasey

мульт *Вверх*, прикольно.

----------


## BiZ111

*Камера 211*

----------


## Serj_2k

сто про, што Чёрная молния смахивает на человека паука ))) один раз посмотреть можно .... учера досмотрел

----------


## Marusja

Шерлок Холмс-уж очень напоминает статского советника, только спецэффектов побольше

----------


## BiZ111

*Репортаж 2*

----------


## Irina

Зубная фея. Посмеялась от души.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

«*1492: Завоевание рая»*

----------


## Asteriks

Смотрела во второй раз "Реального папу".

----------


## HARON

Смотрел фильм "Мне бы в небо". Понравился!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Смотрела во второй раз "Реального папу".


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Нет, не Крёстный, а Реальный. Про Рому Шило и его детей.

----------


## Serj_2k

Нулевой километр

----------


## Akasey

*Бал монстров* с Билли Боб Торнтоном и Холи Бери

----------


## BiZ111

Спуск, Спуск 2 - ерунда

//ужасы

----------


## Irina

Давайте потанцуем.   Хороший добрый фильм.

----------


## Akasey

*Знамение*. После просмотра как-то задумываешься об одном конце и богатых и бедных.

Тут наткнулся на мысль, что в основном все фильмы, в которых снимался [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] если не фэдевры, то очень и очень даже хорошие фильмы.

----------


## Irina

Мы из будущего 2 . Фильм понравился.

----------


## Akasey

Шагающий замок Хоула (аниме)

----------


## Akasey

Ад Данте

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Поп*

*ГОД	2010
СТРАНА	Россия
ЖАНР	Драма
ДЛИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ	130 мин.
СОЗДАТЕЛИ	режиссёр  Владимир Хотиненко
В РОЛЯХ	Сергей Маковецкий, Владимир Ильин, Нина Усатова, Анна Гуляренко, Кирилл Плетнев, Елизавета Арзамасова
*
Псковская православная миссия — одна из наименее изученных страниц истории Великой Отечественной войны. С августа 1941 по февраль 1944 года священники-миссионеры из Прибалтики возрождали церковную жизнь на оккупированных немцами территориях северо-запада России. После занятия этих областей советскими войсками участники Псковской миссии были высланы в лагеря. 
_Скачать фильм можно здесь:_  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Небесный замок Лапута (аниме)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Посмотрела 1-4 серии "Интерны", насмеялась вволю.

----------


## Akasey

Планета 51, Шрек

----------


## Asteriks

Смотрела что-то военное, не с начала, уснула, проснулась - конец фильма.

----------


## Vanya

накачал с торрента фильмов штук 10 и всё фуфло какое-то. разве что кроме *22 пули*

----------


## Asteriks

Какой-то ужас: только прилягу на диван перед телевизором - тут же засыпаю. Что-то пыталась смотреть. А... смотрела передачу про сновидения и про управление снами.

----------


## vova230

Управление снами это здорово.
Надо было засыпать спокойно и управлять

----------


## Irina

Смотрю сериал Интерны. Давно так не смеялась

----------


## tih_on

На игре 2. Новый уровень (2010) CAMRip

----------


## Jemal

"Квантовый апокалипсис"  - Полный неадекват, ужасный фильм, ужасная игра, ужасный сценарий, ужасные спецэффекты.. Зато смешно))

----------


## Irina

Сердцеедки. Насмеялась от души в очередной раз

----------


## Akasey

Мама для мамонтёнка

----------


## Vanya

Как я провёл этим летом

норм такой фильм. мне понравился

----------


## ПаранойА

Я люблю тебя Филипп Моррис.
Понравился, про гей-любовь. Такие милые отношения.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*"Беларусь пад нямецкай акупацыяй"*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Бизнес ради любви
Хлоя
Вероника Марс,3 сезон,1 серия

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*ІзГоі (2009, Беларусь).*
_Жанр: документальный.
Режиссёр: Александр Ступников._
_Еврейские подпольщики и партизаны – уникальное явление для европейского антифашистского движения. Воспоминания бывших партизан чередуются с кадрами военной хроники и дополняются анализами известных белорусских историков._

----------


## Ved'mochka

*Сага о Викинге*

----------


## BiZ111

Приключения королевского стрелка Шарпа

1ый фильм

----------


## Irina

Предчувствие

----------


## Femida

Кошмар на улице Вязов 2010

----------


## Irina

"Большая разница" - классный фильм, правда в большей степени для женской половины.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*«Принц Персии: Пески времени»* - фантастический боевик режиссёра Майка Ньюэлла, основанный на одноименной компьютерной игре компании Ubisoft.
Атмосфера потрясающая! Красивейшие города, великолепные спецэффекты и захватывающий сюжет — всё это доставляет огромное удовольствие.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Я, робот / I, Robot (2004)*
*Жанр:* *Фантастика, Боевик, Детектив*
Фильм снят по произведению известного фантаста Айзека Азимова с одноимённым названием. Картина смотрится на одном дыхании.

----------


## Sanych

Посмотрю как время будет.

----------


## BiZ111

Не помню уже

----------


## Justin

Хроники Нарнии 3 Покоритель зари и Остров проклятых и Начало

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Искусственный разум / Artificial Intelligence: AI (2001)*
_режиссер Стивен Спилберг_
В будущем мире вырвавшегося из-под контроля глобального потепления и пугающих достижений науки, смертные живут бок о бок с удивительными и сложными роботами. Но когда продвинутый прототип робота-ребенка по имени Дэвид программируется на проявление бескорыстной любви, члены его человеческой семьи оказываются неготовыми к последствиям такого чувства.

----------


## PatR!oT

не прощенные ))))

----------


## Justin

Совокупность лжи

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*"Луна 2112" ("Moon")*
Фильм "Луна 2112" (который на самом деле называется просто "Луна") снят в очень редком сегодня жанре психологической фантастики.  Фактически это моноспектакль, и стоит он исключительно на Сэме Рокуэле, который своей великолепной игрой держит зрителя в напряжении от начала и до конца. Ну и в дополнение к этому - замечательная озвучка робота Герти  Кевином  Спейси. Такое чувство, будто читаешь классный фантастический рассказ. В этом смысле фильм "Луна 2112" мне напоминал  "Солярис" Станислава Лема и его же рассказы про пилота Пиркса.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Дитя человеческое (Cilveka berns), (1991)*
*СССР (Латвия), режиссер Янис Стрейч*
*Мелодрама / Драма / Комедия*

По одноименному роману Яниса Клидзейса.
Мальчик, влюбленный в молодую женщину, которая в шутку называет его своим «маленьким женихом» и клянется в вечной верности, воспринимает все всерьез. А у нее есть настоящий жених, за которого она выходит замуж. Из-за этого возникают удивительные, комические, драматические и даже трагические ситуации. Очень теплый и лиричный фильм. 
*Время:98 мин.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*«Franz + Polina» («Франц + Полина»)  ( 2006 год.)*
*реж. Михаил Сегал по документальной повести Алеся Адамовича «Немой»*
В 1943 году подразделение СС расквартировывается в одной из белорусских деревень. Один из солдат, Франц, влюбляется в дочь хозяйки дома Полину. Подразделение получает приказ сжечь деревню. Спасая Полину и её мать Кучериху, Франц убивает своего командира.

----------


## Mouse

Просмотрел недавно Гарри Поттера 5 фильм. Остальные не помню, но это было похоже на детский спектакль. Никакой театральной игры, и сценарист - то ли решил так выделиться и сделать непохожий сюжет на роман, что в итоге оборванные фразы в несвязанном потоке слов, то ли все надеялись, что до просмотра фильма прочли книгу.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Нигде в Африке (Nirgendwo in Afrika)*

_Жанр: драма.
год  2001 
страна  Германия 
Премия «Оскар» за лучший фильм на иностранном языке, номинация на «Золотой глобус»_

В 1938 году Йеттель Редлих и ее пятилетняя дочь Регина едва успевают бежать из Германии в Африку, где уже обосновался их муж и отец Вальтер. После «цивилизованной» Европы Вальтер и Йеттель не сразу свыкаются с тем, что неопределенное время они должны будут провести на отдаленной ферме в Кении, борясь за выживание среди опаленной солнцем саванны. Но, как и всякий ребенок, Регина быстро привыкла к новым условиям, выучила язык и подружилась с местными жителями. Красота «Чёрного континента» приводит ее в неописуемый восторг, постепенно передающийся ее родителям. Они все больше привыкают к Африке, несмотря на суровые условия существования. Но война настигает семью Редлихов и здесь. Они узнают, что все их родственники, оставшиеся в Германии, погибли в концлагерях…
После окончания войны Вальтер, как юрист, получает назначение в Верховный суд новой Германии. Но ни Вальтер, ни Йеттель, ни выросшая Регина никогда не забудут Африку, ставшую для них второй родиной…
 Фильм достаточно динамичный и в то же время спокойный и трогательный,не может не тронуть своей проникновенностью.

----------


## AKON

Мартвские коты - старая хорошая комедия

----------


## Vader

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Для любителей лент на историческую тему как раз будет, сделан довольно не плохо, интересно и в какой-то мере познавательно. Попробовать стоит, вдруг и вам понравится

----------


## Belov

Жена потащила на Зеленую книгу, на удивление фильм понравился

----------


## ivanovich

Синонимы смотрел. Занимательное и актуальное кино.

----------

